# Still newbie here.......new display shelves.



## heckinohio (May 5, 2019)

Donna & I took trains to the local Art/Craft bigger old building for Christmas display & operation for several years in a row in conjunction with their regular Christmas events & displays. Really got to be too much & the older gals running the show aged out. We were not asked back after they left. The trains I used and many others are boxed up above a garage bathroom......several older banana boxes. I decided in Jan of '19 it is time to move this stuff on to others to keep for a while.

Annnnddd so.....I took the portable display shelving apart, kept all the brackets & screws. Have put on a new coat of satin white to match the existing shelving. I trimmed the new upright for the shelving end today, drilled screw holes & am all ready........except my little helper person in Tampa entertaining the grandchildren......so a picture of where I am now & one every time I can brag on progress.........kinda sorry light in this room for corner pictures.

And so........corner pict. is where I am going to mount bigger end of shelf brackets.......picture w/Lionel poster showing is the other end up right....not secured yet, have to move this computer table.....biggy job. Old/new 104" shelf lying on portable layout Daughter & I used in the 1970s. I have 9 shelves, but I may stop at the bottom of the existing shelving to kinda keep a more neato appearance.....Flyer caboose position has created a situation though.

PJH


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

looks real good


----------



## heckinohio (May 5, 2019)

*First for sale stuff on new shelves..*

Finally finished these display shelves.....at least I think I am finished. Had to take time out to replace furnace/ac system which required moving many bigger guns & their display shelving.....and walls around furnace room. Fortunately, I put every thing up with screws.

This is contents of one box.......I can see 6-8 more...!!!! Not enuff shelves.

PJH


----------

